# 69 GTO 12-bolt driveshaft



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a '69 GTO with a Pontiac 400 TH-400 transmission and I have just recently purchased a 12-bolt rear end out of a '69 Cutlass. I am wondering if I need to get my driveshaft shortened of if I should just buy a new one?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You could always just try it and see if it fits. It might be close. Make sure the yoke on the 12 bolt is the same size/shape in all respects as the original. Also... you said "12 bolt out of a 69 Cutlass". 

Hate to be the one to break it to you but there's a good chance that's not a 'real' 12-bolt. The number of bolts on the rear cover mean nothing --- what counts is the number of bolts inside securing the ring gear to the carrier. There were some GM 10-bolt rears made in that time frame (usually found on Oldsmobile and Buick) that had 12-bolt rear covers on them. I've got one in my spare parts pile, or did at one time.

You should be able to research it on the net, or pull the cover and count ring gear bolts.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You might be able to get by with just a conversion u-joint.
And if you pull the cover, set the axle tubes on some jack stands with the yoke facing down and then when you pull the cover you won't lose the fluid.


----------

